# Gaggia or Dualit



## Ilikeit

Hi newbie asking advice . I am thinking of getting a starter coffee maker and don't know what to go for . At present I grind Sumatra Mandheling beans into a stainless tea strainer for Americano's. I miss the creama. I have been looking at the Gaggia Classic and Dualit 3 in 1 . Any suggestions would be appreciated .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

The gaggia classic is a well loved machine on this forum, many using it as there 1st machine before getting more expansive machines at a later date, there are also those that have one and have kept it for years. I is testemant to the machine imho that it still has such a loyal following now having been on the market for a number of years. Another to consider though at that part of the market. A used rancilio Silvia might be within budget. Have you though considered what grinder you would use with the machine? It is something you ought to consider too. although a used classic and a good used grinder could be had for 150-250


----------



## Ilikeit

Wow a fast reply , thanks CoffeeJohnny. I use a Delonghi burr grinder at the moment £30.0 Its ok. I will have a look at a Rancilio Silvia. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ilikeit

Just had a look at the Rancilio Silvia and reviews . Looks good with less plastic. As to grinders I will be replacing the one I use at the moment.


----------



## Cana

Ilikeit said:


> Hi newbie asking advice . I am thinking of getting a starter coffee maker and don't know what to go for . At present I grind Sumatra Mandheling beans into a stainless tea strainer for Americano's. I miss the creama. I have been looking at the Gaggia Classic and Dualit 3 in 1 . Any suggestions would be appreciated .


 Gaggia







Always Gaggia. But keep in mind to get the old model of Gaggia, the new one is rubbish.


----------



## wilse

I've an old Gadge... probably need to upgrade but can't bring myself to hand over the loot!

Classics have a date sticker underneath, so keep your eyes peeled, Mine's a 2004!

Can't help you on the grinder front, I went from a Hario Skerton [hand grinder] to a Mazzer SJ.

If you like espresso, you'll also need a scales and a tamper.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I have a gaggia classic and while its a good machine and wouldnt knock it I would have to strongly consider a sage duo temp pro for the price point that seems to be discussed here, especially if you want new.


----------



## DavecUK

If it's for Toast...Dualit...although again the new ones are rubbish compared to the ones of 15+ years ago.


----------



## Ilikeit

sage duo temp pro, is that the same as a Breville?


----------



## hotmetal

I believe so. In other markets they're known as Breville (not to be confused with the UK purveyors of toasted sandwich makers of the same name), in the UK we get Heston Bloomineck smiling at us from behind those angular specs. He even endorses the spectacle frames he wears! I went to his restaurant once - coffee was unimpressive and probably not made on a sage!


----------



## Rhys

What's your budget?


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> I believe so. In other markets they're known as Breville (not to be confused with the UK purveyors of toasted sandwich makers of the same name), in the UK we get Heston Bloomineck smiling at us from behind those angular specs. He even endorses the spectacle frames he wears! I went to his restaurant once - coffee was unimpressive and probably not made on a sage!


Breville = Good for Toasted Sandwiches


----------



## dlight

I have a Breville BES920 (same as the Sage) and a commercial Vibiemme Replica single group (E61 group). I previously had a Sylvia.

The Sylvia had an amazing resale value. I bought it new and after 8 years, got back around 80% of what I paid for it.

However, the Breville is way, way more consistent to use. It's hard not to make a good coffee. The temperature stability is extraordinary, it literally heats up in 3 minutes and is very easy to microfoam. A great starter machine.

It won't keep its resale value though, doubt it'll even last 8 years!

Now the Vibiemme is a completely different beast. It brings out a depth and clarity of flavour that the others couldn't, and produces a wonderful "sweetness" to the espresso.

My thoughts. The Breville (Sage) is a wonderful machine to start with, extraordinarily forgiving. But you won't get much back when you upgrade. The Sylvia certainly kept its value, but you need to temperature surf to get any sort of consistency in the coffee. And a single boiler is really painful if you make milk based coffees.

And the Vibiemme? I smile every time I use it. It's actually around 25 years old and in immaculate condition. I really enjoy the ritual of preparing the grind (consistency of weight/volume is critical), getting a beautiful pour in around 30 seconds, preparing the milk,... and of course, keeping it all clean is vital to achieve clarity of flavour.


----------



## Ilikeit

dlight thank you for the feed back . Had a look at the Vibiemme Domobar Junior HX on youtube , looks good. What are the thoughts on ease of use on this little fella. Is there a UK dealer for the machine.


----------



## Dylan

@coffeebean

^ Deals the VBM range

The VBM machines are great, really solid and well made machines that produce a great espresso.


----------



## Ilikeit

Thanks for that Dylan.


----------



## Ilikeit

Looking for a UK dealer in Vibiemme machine.


----------



## hotmetal

.


----------



## hotmetal

Ilikeit said:


> Looking for a UK dealer in Vibiemme machine.


http://m.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Machines.html


----------



## hotmetal

.


----------



## Ilikeit

Hotmetal thank you for the contact.


----------



## Eddiex

Cana said:


> Gaggia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always Gaggia. But keep in mind to get the old model of Gaggia, the new one is rubbish.


Which years should I be cosidering (or not!)?

I'm interested in a Gaggia.

Thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Eddiex said:


> Which years should I be cosidering (or not!)?
> 
> I'm interested in a Gaggia.
> 
> Thanks


Its not years, its model numbers you should concern yourself with.

The 2015 is the least desirable, but manufacturing actually started in 2014, so you could purchase a 2014 gaggia classic and it turns out to be the dreaded 2015 model


----------



## Eddiex

Thanks for the quick reply!

I will read the 'Gaggia Classic' thread but as a newbie it gives me a good starting point.

I would like to buy second hand so that info narrows down my search a little!


----------



## Eddiex

If you don't mind - briefly, what in particular is wriong with the 2015 model?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/show...bad-as-they-say&highlight=gaggia+classic+2015

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread...a+classic+2015

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread...t=classic+2015

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread...t=classic+2015

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread...t=classic+2015


----------



## Eddiex

^^^^^^^^ should keep me busy!


----------



## Eddiex

.....................with apologies to the OP>......................................not wanting to hijack his thread!

But, interesting reading. Sorry to hear your woes Jumbo Ratty but your experience highlights the value of forums like this.

Once I'd read that Phillips have taken over the production of Gaggia I would rather drink instant coffee than buy one of their products. That's right - I too have suffered at great expense and huge frustration with their products/customer service. I will never buy their goods again.

I like the sound of the older Classic and the price seems good (for a newbie!)

Once I have enough posts I will search the sales section on here for a Classic (or maybe a Silvia if my budget allows)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Eddiex said:


> But, interesting reading. Sorry to hear your woes Jumbo Ratty but your experience highlights the value of forums like this.
> 
> Once I have enough posts I will search the sales section on here for a Classic (or maybe a Silvia if my budget allows)


In my defense I was probably one of the first people to actually buy the new 2015 model, and whilst sounding good on paper found it didnt perform in the field.

The silvia would be a better choice, and what they do cost above a classic would be returned should you ever wish to upgrade as they hold their money well.

Others may disagree with this, but theres a wealth of information on the whole classic Vs silvia thing that could keep you busy for a while should you wish to procrastinate


----------



## Eddiex

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Others may disagree with this, but theres a wealth of information on the whole classic Vs silvia thing that could keep you busy for a while should you wish to procrastinate


......................done some reading - I see what you mean! I think I would be content (for now!) with either. Second hand purchase from here seems to be recommended. Thanks


----------



## scottdavies95

I used a Dualit for a couple of years. Couldn't complain at the time as my knowledge was fairly limited.

In hindsight, should've gone for a Classic.


----------



## benlumley

scottdavies95 said:


> I used a Dualit for a couple of years. Couldn't complain at the time as my knowledge was fairly limited.
> 
> In hindsight, should've gone for a Classic.


Snap; I've had one for 5 or 6 years, use daily.

Knew little/nothing when I got it - and it was quick/easy to get to a passable level on. As I learnt more + got better I discovered it's limitations - it still does the job (once I'd got an unpressurised basket) - but I'd get a classic now.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Calm down calm down - I'm getting great results with the 2015 classic, after,,,,,,upgrading the steam wand,,,,, buying naked portafilter and basket,,,,,, throwing away the plastic tamper,,,,,, making a descent handle,,,,, making steam knob,,,,,,, ermm. D'oh,


----------



## colb16

Seems like the classic is getting a lot of complaints for more recent models.


----------



## DavidAJack

I have the dualit. Again bought it being impressed with the 3 in one features. At the moment it does me well and I'm only just stepping up my coffee game after using the Dualit for 2 years.

Main issue with the dualit (for me) was the soupy wet pucks I was getting. I experimented with a few supermarket ground coffees until I was happy enough and got something that resembled an espresso.

I've now went and bought a sage coffee grinder and temper and I'm back to soupy pucks so I'll need to experiment a bit more with it and, after reading these forums, look into getting an unpressurised basket. I have also learned that all coffee machines without a 3rd value will end up with soupy pucks and it's not to be seen as always a bad thing.

But, for my first coffee machine I still really enjoy it and has allowed me to learn and experiment. So although there will be many coffee experts on this forum that will know WAY more than me and wouldn't touch the dualit, that doesn't always mean it's not suitable for an entry level beginner like I was. I've never been keen on the capsules with the dualit and have always used shop bought grinds.


----------

